# Edmonton - how long a drive from the Uni?



## Cpl4Life (1 Jan 2009)

I don't know where else to post this.  Can anyone tell me how long it would take in morning traffic to get from the University of Alberta area to the base?  I'm assuming traffic gets heavy as you get close to the main gate?  And where else would I hit traffic in the morning?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheHead (1 Jan 2009)

You're looking at about a hour drive maybe more depending on conditions.  Going to and from the University at peak hours is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Grunt_031 (2 Jan 2009)

45 min, give or take.
Probably one of the worst area to get back and forth to the base from during rush hours.
The horrible traffic points are 109 St/Yellow Head/127th St/97th St and finally front gate. 
The side gates are the better entry points.


----------



## Cpl4Life (2 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies.  So if you had a daughter attending U of Alberta, and wanted to buy a house what areas would you consider?  My daughter won't be driving to Uni, she will be busing or LRT'ing it.  I'd prefer a shorter drive (max of 15/20 mins would be really nice) to work for me vs a shorter commute for her, as long as her commute is reasonable.  Any suggestions on areas to check out?


----------



## TheHead (2 Jan 2009)

There is a LRT right beside the university so you have a lot of options.  You want to buy in Edmonton?


----------



## Carbon-14 (2 Jan 2009)

I'd suggest looking in the North East around Clareview and surrounding neighbourhoods:
Matt Berry, Hollick Kenyon, Brintnell, Miller, McLeod, Kirkness, Steele Heights, York are all a single bus ride to Clareview LRT station and they're about 10-20 minutes to the base


----------



## TheHead (2 Jan 2009)

Carbon-14 said:
			
		

> I'd suggest looking in the North East around Clareview and surrounding neighbourhoods:
> Matt Berry, Hollick Kenyon, Brintnell, Miller, McLeod, Kirkness, Steele Heights, York are all a single bus ride to Clareview LRT station and they're about 10-20 minutes to the base



Agreed I was just about to suggest that. Clareview has a lot of affordable condos.   I lived in one for 2 years.


----------



## TCBF (2 Jan 2009)

Carbon-14 said:
			
		

> I'd suggest looking in the North East around Clareview and surrounding neighbourhoods:
> Matt Berry, Hollick Kenyon, Brintnell, Miller, McLeod, Kirkness, Steele Heights, York are all a single bus ride to Clareview LRT station and they're about 10-20 minutes to the base



- We live in Bannerman, north of 137, south of 144, east of Victoria trail, about 400m from the river. To get to Base, I have a few options in the morning: the fastest sees me entering the base off 195 Ave onto Rhine Road.  25 min to 30 min, normally.

- The LRT is about three km from my place, bus stop (to get to the LRT) is about 300m.

- House for sale on my street, too.


----------



## Griswald DME (2 Jan 2009)

For those who live off base, do you do the two-vehicle thing?  I'm curious how my wife could get to the MFRC or the gym on base if we would have just the one vehicle?  I'm assuming I'd either have to carpool or get her to drop me off so she can have the truck?


----------



## TCBF (2 Jan 2009)

- Two cars.  We held off as long as we could, but IR in Wainwright, and now living where we are means two cars.


----------



## Cpl4Life (2 Jan 2009)

We'll have the same issue in Edmonton.  I have no idea what we'll do, we can't afford to put a second vehicle on the road, especially if we're paying a larger mortage.


----------



## TheHead (3 Jan 2009)

Cpl4Life said:
			
		

> We'll have the same issue in Edmonton.  I have no idea what we'll do, we can't afford to put a second vehicle on the road, especially if we're paying a larger mortage.



When I was living in Edmonton there was a trial for a Bus that goes right to Garrison. You should look into it and see if it still exists.  Clareview has A LOT of military members living there in the condo complexs so it was really easy to get a car pool going for me.


----------



## Carbon-14 (3 Jan 2009)

Route 199 serves the base.  It looks like it runs only at peak but worth checking out if it can work for you
http://webdocs.edmonton.ca/transit/route_schedules_and_maps/current/RT199.pdf


----------



## Cpl4Life (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the info on the bus.  And thank you for the link, great stuff.


----------



## Gager (6 Jan 2009)

Something near 109 St would be doable as that is a main entry point for the bridge over. I make it to base from Jasper Ave area and it takes 15-20 minutes tops. The catch is you leave no later than 0620 and you either take up a habit of drinking more coffee or pre-morning PT.

On the way back home - well thats another story (30-45 min)


----------

